# Pocket Watch Alberts (chains)



## Dilly (Dec 23, 2019)

Hello,

My wife has recently bought me an antique 1920's Hamilton pocket watch as a graduation present. It never came with a chain and Im looking to buy one but it seems to be a bit of a mine field. Also online I am either finding cheap tat or antique valuable metals running over £1000 and not much in between. I have considered Cousins who sell solid silver at around £60 to £80 for a double Albert depending on weight. I eventually plan to buy a leather wristlet strap so I can wear it as a watch but I want an Albert for formal wear which doesnt happen a lot these days. So budget wise I want something of best quality I can get obviously but probably wouldnt want to spend more than £100. I wouldnt mind something with a fob even vicotrian style gem etc but this may be something I can buy seperatly and wouldnt mind costume jewellery for that part. My main concern first is the chain. Any recomendations new or used would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Dilly (Dec 23, 2019)

Bit surprised to recieve no feedback with over 200 views so maybe there are a few thinking about the same question I have posted.

My wife bought me a two chain set from Amazon, was about £50. She said herself they looked cheap so they went back.

I then ordered the double albert in silver plate and rolled gold both the heaviest chain they do from Cousins UK. The 'heavy' chain is what id expect for a pocket watch so glas I went heavy. They do standard and light weight so not sure what they would be like or usefull for, possibly a very slender dainty pocket watch perhaps.

Anyway I was happy with the price quality and look.

Be carefull though, no returns with Cousins.

Cheers


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Dilly said:


> Bit surprised to recieve no feedback with over 200 views so maybe there are a few thinking about the same question I have posted.
> 
> My wife bought me a two chain set from Amazon, was about £50. She said herself they looked cheap so they went back.
> 
> ...


 I have a few pocket watches, but no chains, as they don't leave the house. Like you, I did look at one time, but decided it was a minefield, with a high risk of making an expensive mistake. It's good to know about Cousins, thanks for sharing. (Maybe a picture some time?  )


----------



## Welsh Wizard (Jun 18, 2021)

I have two antique pocket watches which are well over 100 years old. Yesterday there was a post to which I responded regarding the wearing of these Pocket Watches. I agree with you that there is alot of "Tat" on sites such as ebay but you can still buy reasonably priced Albert Pocket watch Chains from many other sources. Try this link they seem quite reasonable https://www.pocketwatch.co.uk/pocket-watch-accessories.

Personally I have purchased some nice chains from antique dealers and not overly pricey. I did buy a chain from eBay many years ago only to find much much later that the chain was not gold plated as originally described but brass. It's well worth looking around for a chain especially if the watch has significant sentimental value. I wear my pocket watches not only for formal occasions but also for general wear. I have a leather pocket watch pouch which attaches to a belt, a chain, which attached to a belt. a leather strap which I wear in my Harris tweed lapel attached to the Pocket watch in my breast pocket and also I use the small inner pocket inside my right side pocket of my jeans. I posted photos of these on a post by @No time to tell . Search under Watch Discussion Forum "What happens when a wristwatch is not the best way to tell the time?"

Good luck and good hunting


----------



## Dilly (Dec 23, 2019)

Welsh Wizard said:


> I have two antique pocket watches which are well over 100 years old. Yesterday there was a post to which I responded regarding the wearing of these Pocket Watches. I agree with you that there is alot of "Tat" on sites such as ebay but you can still buy reasonably priced Albert Pocket watch Chains from many other sources. Try this link they seem quite reasonable https://www.pocketwatch.co.uk/pocket-watch-accessories.
> 
> Personally I have purchased some nice chains from antique dealers and not overly pricey. I did buy a chain from eBay many years ago only to find much much later that the chain was not gold plated as originally described but brass. It's well worth looking around for a chain especially if the watch has significant sentimental value. I wear my pocket watches not only for formal occasions but also for general wear. I have a leather pocket watch pouch which attaches to a belt, a chain, which attached to a belt. a leather strap which I wear in my Harris tweed lapel attached to the Pocket watch in my breast pocket and also I use the small inner pocket inside my right side pocket of my jeans. I posted photos of these on a post by @No time to tell . Search under Watch Discussion Forum "What happens when a wristwatch is not the best way to tell the time?"
> 
> ...


 Thanks for your post. For others again check out Cousins. I am not linked to them in anyway, they are wholesale and they arent interested in any returns but the prices are brilliant. I have the leather pocket watch pouch they sell in black and brown £6, most retail on sites for about £20. They do pocket watch stands for about £14 which I have seen onlline for £50+. If you looke carefully at the pics and detail youll then find yourself finding the exact stuff they sell on other sites for huge mark ups. They are sometimes limited with choice but should deffo be your first check before you buy anything anywhere else at retail. NATO straps are another ridiculously low priced item.

Cheers


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Interesting thread which I have only just come across. Gold watch chains are now so expensive that one is rather limited to gold plated/rolled gold examples. I am always a bit dubious about modern gold/silver plated items, as to just how thick and robust the gold layer really is. In terms of solid metal chains, silver examples are more accessible, and what about stainless steel? Anyway, it seems as if you have made a good choice, @Dilly, so enjoy wearing your two new chains.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

The only reason I haven't replied to this thread before is because I thought the OP was after a silver chain and mine were gold filled ones, but quite happy to show them and some of the fobs and alternative objects I had for the opposite end of them. I originally started with a fairly basic single Albert that I obtained from ebay to go with a Waltham PW I bought when I first joined the Masons. Hope you find this interesting, @Dilly and Honour (@Always"watching")










This was quickly followed by my first DA, seen here with a Masonic ball fob.










You will notice the vertical button hole that my late ex-tailor Father-in-law made in my waistcoat to take the T bar, rather than trying to cram it into the same hole already occupied by a button. This was a fairly common feature when PWs were regularly worn years ago, but not seen today. The T bar was held in place by some loops to stop it twisting in the hole.










Of course, I needed something for the other end of the chain, so invested in a 9ct gold sovereign case from the 1920s.



















My fobs for the short centre link were quite fun to source, again from ebay. I had a couple of Masonic ones for attending meetings, and a couple of others, an amethyst spinner and a Victorian locket/photo frame.










The Masonic ball fob is particularly interesting. It is an old one, made before the time of hallmarks if the item was light enough. It is just marked 9ct on the underside of each of the four clips. These in themselves are indicative of its age, probably early Victorian, modern versions having a cheaper, cage style clip at the top. Rose gold, with a silver gilt interior when opened, the segments display beautifully hand engraved Masonic symbols, whereas modern ones are simply stamped. When closed the joints are very tight and the hinges barely noticeable, a tribute to the maker. It is 18mm (3/4") when closed and opens into a cross 45mm x 35mm (1 3/4" x 1 3/8"). It weighs 8g (0.3 oz)

Closed.









The 4 clips.









Top starting to open...









And open, showing the secret symbols.



























Soon after this I spotted a superb triple linked DA on the bay, put in a cheeky bid and won it. By triple linked, I mean that each gold filled link passes through two others, rather than just the one next to it. It gives a much more substantial look. Here are the two compared, triple linked at the top. You will also notice that the chains are 'graduated', meaning they taper towards each end. Some were not like this and were uniform throughout.









This was the set as I used to wear it...









And a few pics in the waistcoat. To facilitate easy changing of the various fobs, I had a gold bolt ring added to the end of the fob link, seen clearly in the last pic.




























I also had a few shorter watch fobs that simply hung out of the pocket and were something to grab hold of to remove your watch from your pocket, a couple of black silk funerial types which I no longer have pics of, and this gilt Milanese mesh...


----------



## Welsh Wizard (Jun 18, 2021)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Hope you find this interesting, @Dilly and Honour (@Always"watching")


 I found this very interesting and thank you for sharing this information. You might not recognise or acknowledge it but when you share information on whatever thread it is always very enlightening. I particularly like the brief information you share daily about your different watches. For me this is the very essence of the Forum. Please do continue to share your wealth of knowledge with us . Thank you


----------



## Dilly (Dec 23, 2019)

I concur a huge amount of info in one post. Love the extra button hole. Ive already thought its a pain and likely to ruin the existing button in the long run on my waistcoat.

The masonic ball is amazing you just dont get that type of item these days. Where on earth did you get that?

Whats in the back of that pocket watch, the circle with the spirograph design? Looks almost like one of those compressible dram cups.

Thanks for taking the time to post all the pics really enjoyable to see.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Dilly said:


> I concur a huge amount of info in one post. Love the extra button hole. Ive already thought its a pain and likely to ruin the existing button in the long run on my waistcoat.
> 
> The masonic ball is amazing you just dont get that type of item these days. Where on earth did you get that?
> 
> ...


 The Masonic ball came from ebay, as did most of my pocket watch accessories. It's just a case of keep looking every week until something that takes your fancy appears. I assume you mean this when you mention the circle with the spirograph design...?










If so, it's the sovereign case opened, and the circular, moon shaped section in the centre is the spring loaded clip to hold several sovereigns, one on top of another, the same as pound coin holders that you can still buy today.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Please, anyone who has Albert chains for their PWs, post some pics here. As far as I can remember, it's been at least 8 years since we had a dedicated 'Albert' thread. Pretty sure Alan (@Karrusel) and John (@JoT) might have some... sadly all of the members I used to talk to about them (@a6cjn and@Shangas among others) have long since departed the forum. :sadwalk:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Obtaining a matching/period Albert chain for your PW, as most vintage PW's are now sold without Albert chains, can be problematic.

I could obtain good quality gold, silver, rolled gold, Alberts for very little money 10-15 years ago. Now, some period silver Albert's (double graduated) can cost as much as the PW, gold considerably more!
Have taken to buying some incomplete silver Albert's, minus some (or all) dog clips, T bars, as people seem put off by this. Cousins will supply new sterling silver replacements for relatively little money.

If gold Albert costs are prohibitive, go for rolled gold, it's softer than plated & kinder on the watch bow for wear.

Local auction houses, antiques fairs, have proved fruitful when buying odd bags of vintage costume jewellery 

Be sure to check for wear on all links, T bars, connecting rings, dog clips, (particularly gold), as failure can prove expensive!

When time permits I'll pop some pictures up.

:thumbsup:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Please, anyone who has Albert chains for their PWs, post some pics here. As far as I can remember, it's been at least 8 years since we had a dedicated 'Albert' thread. Pretty sure Alan (@Karrusel) and John (@JoT) might have some... sadly all of the members I used to talk to about them (@a6cjn and@Shangas among others) have long since departed the forum. :sadwalk:


 Haven't got any Alberts

All I have is one fob


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I don't have any chains. There was a leather strap with my 1878 Berry & Sons PW, which I still have, but not attached to the watch. To @Karrusel's point about wear, the bow is pretty much worn through and is prone to fall off. Don't know if the strap could be original or later addition.










1943 Elgin with a rather nice plaited leather strap.


----------

